# Newbie Popping In to Say Hi



## happyjock (Apr 12, 2009)

Hello everyone, 

I am new here officially, but have been surfing this site for some months now and have found much information handy and informative.

I have boxed all my life so to speak, that said I have been learning the art of Krav Maga for some time now, which I find engrossing.

I do have a longing to learn a traditional MA, but heck in my search to find an art.... well lets just say I have been lost in the endless styles that surround the area I live in. 

At present I am doing the rounds of the local dojo's etc... and asking lots of questions.

Forgive me if I ask a question on an art that to the initiated may sound silly, for traditional arts are new to me, but exciting at the same time.

regards.....


----------



## Drac (Apr 12, 2009)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...If ya got questions just ask...Also Try the *SEARCH* tab at the top of the page for topics that might have been covered in depth..


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 12, 2009)

Welcome to the best site anywhere.


----------



## stickarts (Apr 12, 2009)

welcome to MT!


----------



## kidswarrior (Apr 12, 2009)

Welcome to MT. I'm sure no one here will look askance at your asking *uninitiated* questions.


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 12, 2009)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## TomoeTamara (Apr 12, 2009)

Hello and welcome to MT.  Many helpful people here to answer your questions.  Most of my history is in traditional Okinawan and Japanese arts. And thru my searching and conversations...there are MANY knowledgable traditionalists here.  Ask any and all questions...someone here will be able to help you!!!   What  general area do you live in.  Someone here may know the area and can shorten the list of dojos you may have to search thru!


----------



## morph4me (Apr 12, 2009)

Hello, welcome to MT


----------



## arnisador (Apr 12, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Karatedrifter7 (Apr 12, 2009)

Greetings


----------



## 14 Kempo (Apr 12, 2009)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## seasoned (Apr 12, 2009)

Greetings, and welcone aboard. Enjoy!


----------



## happyjock (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks all for the warm welcomes.....



TomoeTamara said:


> Hello and welcome to MT. Many helpful people here to answer your questions. Most of my history is in traditional Okinawan and Japanese arts. And thru my searching and conversations...there are MANY knowledgable traditionalists here. Ask any and all questions...someone here will be able to help you!!! What general area do you live in. Someone here may know the area and can shorten the list of dojos you may have to search thru!


 
I reply to TomoeTamara, I live around inner western Sydney, Australia.... and as anyone who has been too or lives in Sydney can attest, it is a city of massive proportion with a heck of alot of varying dojo's and styles.

I suppose it may help if I was to give some physical background on myself in an attempt to help anyone who may know my area and who may like to offer a style or dojo from the endless list that is available to me....

I am a professional jockey, I ride in races, so it is evident that I am not big but I am extremely fit and strong for my size .... I am 5' 6" and weigh in the vacinity of 55 - 60 kg's or 121 - 132 lbs. Not sure how I would go with high or long range kicks, but I guess I strike alright due to the eons of traditional and thai boxing training I have done. I have no ground fighting skills but would love to learn for obvious reasons and there are Bjj schools close by. At present I just box at home in my own gym and spar with a few of the local lads. I take Krav Maga during the week inconjunction with a soon to be private lesson in FMA.

I would love to cross-train in a traditional MA, I assume that there would be some styles that would be a better fit for a guy of my stature... meaning and again only assuming a spectacular style of MA with flying kicks, high kicks etc...would in essence probably be not ideal. I am assuming an art that concentrates on strikes and low kicks would possibly be more appropriate and essentially applicable.

I would have no hesitation in jotting down a list of what is available to me here if that is a help....

Kindest regards and thanks in advance...


----------



## bluekey88 (Apr 13, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## TomoeTamara (Apr 13, 2009)

happyjock said:


> Thanks all for the warm welcomes.....
> 
> 
> I reply to TomoeTamara, I live around inner western Sydney, Australia.... and as anyone who has been too or lives in Sydney can attest, it is a city of massive proportion with a heck of alot of varying dojo's and styles.
> ...


 
WOW! SYDNEY! Very cool! I (OBVIOUSLY) am not familiar with your city being born, bred and raised in Western NY!
I also share with you a short stature. (5 foot 4 inches)
The wonderful thing about that is we have a natural LOW center of gravity. But, alas....I too lack knowledge of ground fighting tactics.

ANY OF YOU GROUND FIGHTERS OUT THERE--FEEL FREE TO CHIME IN!

Your search for the right fit MA for you...is gonna come down to what are you looking for. Do you WANT to become skilled in ground fighting? If so...most of those schools in your area should be happy to let you take a lesson of 2 without ANY cost to you whatsoever. WATCH a few classes also....see what the atmosphere of the room is--how are the other students, are they receptive to you...to each other....what is their relationship and comfort level with their teacher?
You can easily pickup on all of this with a simple visit or two.

It sounds like you have already decided heavy kicking arts aren't for you.
This, in no way implies they are BAD arts! They just may not be YOUR thing. I did TKD as my 1st MA when I was 11. Year and a half.
Just wasn't my thing. I found my true love in the Okinawan arts and have been doing that ever since. Now my newest obsession is in the Japanese Koryu arts (Ko-Ryu meaning old styles). Swordsmanship, naginata, etc.

I have this *thing *with bladed weapons. Some believe I need help!! :mst:

BEST thing to do is lots of visits....if you feel comfortable with a place.....ask what kind of introductory offer they may have. Try a few classes for free. Maybe a small payment for a 2-3 week tryout. Really see how it fits you. 

Have any friends in the traditional MA? Grab them and get their help. Chances are....if they have been in the martial arts for any good length of time....they may be able to help you weed out the really GOOD, AUTHENTIC true traditionalists from the Charletans and the Cheats!
They ARE out there--looking to take your $$$! AVOID places that require pricey contracts guarenteeing you BLACK BELT in 2 years.

WARNING: YOU MAY HAVE FOUND THE ALL DREADED McDOJO!!

GOOD LUCK! Keep asking questions. We are all here to help!

Tamara


----------



## Raynac (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi diddly-ho neighborieno


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 13, 2009)

happyjock said:


> Thanks all for the warm welcomes.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Welcome to MT and you might want to check out Wing Chun


----------



## happyjock (Apr 18, 2009)

TomoeTamara said:


> WOW! SYDNEY! Very cool! I (OBVIOUSLY) am not familiar with your city being born, bred and raised in Western NY!
> I also share with you a short stature. (5 foot 4 inches)
> The wonderful thing about that is we have a natural LOW center of gravity. But, alas....I too lack knowledge of ground fighting tactics.
> 
> ...


 


Many thanks Tamara for your insightful reply, it is appreciated... and to *Xue Sheng* who posted



> Welcome to MT and you might want to check out Wing Chun


 

I must admit I am a little bemused by the choice of MA. At present I am just doing a heck of alot of reading and watching plenty of youtube to ascertain what is maybe the right fit for me.... as well as of course heading to the schools in the area to watch and participate.

I had specifically looked at Wing Chun, Jeet Kune Do, Combat Hapkido, the Bujinkan, Zen Do Kai, Pak Mei and Yau Kung Mun but I have an open mind and will continue my search, for I am not in a hurry. 

But in essence I guess it doesn't matter which style I end up studying, for it is what one makes of it, that counts... and for this matter alone probably any of the above plus a couple of others that I have left out would certainly be applicable, and a fine fit for me...

When I have narrowed down the selection of arts that is available, I will endeavour to ask of any members here who are experienced in any art that I have thus decided to take a further interest in their views and experiences....

Many thanks in advance guys


----------

